
Bill Gates talks about why artificial intelligence is nearly here - jonbaer
http://www.recode.net/2016/6/1/11833340/bill-gates-ai-artificial-intelligence
======
arcanus
"The first is, it will eliminate a lot of existing types of jobs. Gates said
that creates a need for a lot of retraining but notes that until schools have
class sizes under 10 and people can retire at a reasonable age and take ample
vacation, he isn't worried about a lack of need for human labor."

Almost one hundred years ago Keynes predicted drastic cuts to the average
worker's labor time, down to 15 hours or so a week. He expected living
standards in developed countries would be between four and eight times higher
and this would leave people far more leisure time.

Many countries have experienced massive productivity and standards of living
increases in the last 100 years, and hours worked has not significantly
declined. What makes anyone believe, 'this time is different'?

~~~
peterkshultz
Yes, Keynes thought increased productivity would allow workers more free time
--namely, to pursue leisurely activities.

Little did he realize workers would just channel that free time right back
into their work.

~~~
wry_discontent
People don't just happen to channel their free time back into their work. A
full time job is still 40 hours a week. Depending on what you do, that might
be exhausting, you may not have the energy to pursue leisure activities.

I doubt this is going to change any time soon. What incentive does a company
have to reduce working hours? Declare that a full week of work is 32 hours
instead of 40?

~~~
pc2g4d
Happier, more productive employees?

